# Why do my interconnects and powercord look nervous?



## jude

Alright....my Tara RSC Reference Gen 2's may be in for some serious competition soon. I'll be auditioning Acoustic Zen's Matrix Reference and Silver Reference interconnects. I try to keep my eyes (and ears) open to products that get almost invariable praise from customers and reviewers alike, and Acoustic Zen has been a name I've run into repeatedly lately. On Audio Asylum, those who've used the Acoustic Zen interconnects compare them to price-no-object cables (though their cables aren't exactly cheap, Acoustic Zen's interconnects are actually far less expensive than many of the cables I see them compared to).

 My BPT C-7 powercord may be sweating a little bit too, as I will also be giving Acoustic Zen's Tsunami powercord a run in my rig. When I asked for a suggestion from Acoustic Zen on which of their two powercords to use -- the Tsunami or the Krakatoa -- with my HeadRoom Max, they suggested the Tsunami due to the fact that the Max doesn't draw as much power as, say, a speaker-driving amplifier.

 Should be interesting. Of course, I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## wasifazim

ouch, if you end up going with an Acoustic Zen interconnect and/or power cord, your source cost-to-ancilliaries cost ratio will be seriously out of whack..time to upgrade to an Electrocompaniet EMC-1 or something


----------



## KR...

Why stop there, since you already have a great SACD player, might as while go for the gold and get a true audiophile redbook player.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://www.wadia.com/products/301/301_home.htm
 [size=small]$3,650[/size]


----------



## MooGoesTheCow

Awesome Jude! I've been thinking about auditioning the matrix reference cables too. Please let me know your findings. (Also thinking about Cardas Neutral Reference, Mapleshade Clearview Double Helix II, and JPS Labs Superconductor FX) 

 Right now I am auditioning the Bolder Cable Co. Type II ic's. Lots of work ahead =)


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wasifazim _
*ouch, if you end up going with an Acoustic Zen interconnect and/or power cord, your source cost-to-ancilliaries cost ratio will be seriously out of whack..time to upgrade to an Electrocompaniet EMC-1 or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Oh, I don't pay too much mind to such ratios (I know you were being tongue-in-cheek). Having worked in a hi-fi store in the past (and still a frequent tourer of such), I learned quite quickly that there aren't too many of those kinds of ratios that apply even most of the time.

 Even keeping those ratios in mind, I would be willing to bet that a US$ 23,000.00 set of speaker cables could likely be found between speakers and amps that cost not much more (if not less).

 Also, look at the Nordost Valhalla and Tara Labs The One interconnects (and other super price stratosphere cables) -- I'd be willing to bet that they often unify components that don't cost much more (if not less) than they do.

 The RCA-terminated Acoustic Zen Matrix References cost US$ 498.00 per meter pair, and the Silver References cost US$ 898.00 per meter pair. Considering it wasn't too long ago that the SCD-C333ES retailed for US$ 1,200.00, I don't consider it too remarkably out of whack -- at least not in the crazy world of audiophiles that we belong to.

 The Tsunami powercord costs US$ 350.00 for a six-foot length. Again, if one wants to consider these types of ratios, that's not entirely out of whack in the audiophile world either, considering that it'll be attached to the butt end of a US$ 1,777.00 headphone amplifier. Electraglides apparently sell quite well, and those can retail for US$ 3,000.00 and above -- and I'd be willing to bet that they can be found on the butt end of amps and other components that cost less than US$ 15,231.00.

 Of course, ours is not a world that makes sense to most folks we bump into as we walk to our offices (or our classes), but, by our funky "rules" of acceptability, the Acoustic Zens actually fit the price profile quite nicely.

 Hey, vij and Neruda, stop rolling your eyes!


----------



## dngl

Jude's a brave man for exploring these waters of cabling financially unattainable to the masses. Some day all my schooling will be over and I'll get to be just like my hero Jude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah, those ratios don't make sense because different companies have different profit margins. Further, more expensive components aren't always better than better designed ones. Example: a $50 cmoy will blow away the $50 boosteroo.


----------



## KR...

He, Jude have you tried some high end MIT cables like the ones that I have? I think you should compare them to these cables, they cost about the same.

 Here the updated version (different color, three impedance ranges) other than that and the name they are suppose sound the same as my cables.

 MIT MI-330 Shotgun 




http://www.mitcables.com/pages/produ...e_SHOTGUN.html


 oh and btw, I just got over 500 posts, so when you get the time, could you please, you know... thanks.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*He, Jude have you tried some high end MIT cables like the ones that I have? I think you should compare them to these cables, they cost about the same....

 ....oh and btw, I just got over 500 posts, so when you get the time, could you please, you know... thanks. * 
 

You're five-hundred'ed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And regarding the MIT cables. I don't read too much about them anymore. And I was always concerned with the boxes. What are they for? Is there a particular whitepaper at MIT, or review you know of, that I should read to better understand the theory and design behind the MIT box, as well as the cable design?


----------



## DanG

DanG's speaker system:

 Axiom Millenia M3Ti speakers: $235
 DH Labs Q-10 speaker cable (6' pair): $185
 Dan's sanity: Sorry, taken already.


----------



## MacDEF

Jude, if you like the new power cord, can I have your BPT cord?


----------



## KR...

Quote:


 You're five-hundred'ed. 
 

Cool, it's offical! I have no life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 And regarding the MIT cables. I don't read too much about them anymore. And I was always concerned with the boxes. What are they for? Is there a particular whitepaper at MIT, or review you know of, that I should read to better understand the theory and design behind the MIT box, as well as the cable design? 
 

The MIT website has many white papers available.

 Here's the link to all of them :

http://www.mitcables.com/pages/page03.html

 Here's the one that explains the idea behind the boxes:

http://www.mitcables.com/media/series2.pdf

 Other papers go into this with much more detail, but they are very technical as well. But, before you read in depth, this paper is much easier to understand and digest. So I would start there.

 I have the MIT MI-330 CVTerminator Series Two.


----------



## morphsci

Wow. Good choice. Robert Lee designed the Harmonic Tech cables I have and I am very happy with them. I was also considering the Zen Matrix but could not justify the increased price over the truthlinks (especially since I bought them used). I would like to know your impressions since I refused to listen to them (I knew I would probably buy them if I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jaghouse

morphsci, I have been thinking about the Truthlinks... I would like to fink a used set of these. Have you compared them with other cables?


----------



## morphsci

I have compared them to other cables I had lying around. a Jon Risch Type 1 DIY (Single 89259), Type two (braided 89259 & 82248) DIY, a canare star quad cable (DIY), a straightwire flexconnect and a straightwire encore. Compared to the Risch type cables the bass seems much more extended and the treble seem a bit more pronounced, but not harsh. compared to the starquad it has a much clearer midrange, but the treble and bass seem very similar. It totally trashes the flexconnect (now relagated to carrying the FM signal (the stations around here are not that good). The only cable it doesnt't really sound different than is the straightwire Encore (not Encore II). However that is a longer cable I use on my big system. I also wonder how much of the difference is due to the locking RCA's on the truthlinks. I really like those for the feeling of confidence they give when you tighten them down.

 These impressions are on a system consisting of 

 Rotel RCD-855 > CAL GAMMA > McCormack MID > MS II or Sony V6


----------



## DarkAngel

I have some AZ cables now in my "collection" the Mc2 digital cable and the Satori speaker cables, very high performance/cost ratio.
 The ICs are also excellent but not as good a value, if you got the money you will love them though. The Tsunami AC cord is good value, hard to beat for its price point. Sometimes some used AZ cables available at Audiogon.

 I did have some MIT cables but recently sold these. 

 Jude
 Where do you get your cables? Are you aware of services offered by Cable Co?


----------



## coolvij

What? huh?

 OOOH - sorry.....it's all good, jude, don't worry.

 But it'll be better if you...um....give me your rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we can have VERY animated discussions about cables...

 I really should NEVER come into the cables forum, it is quite bad for me, I'm sure...


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*The MIT website has many white papers available.

 Here's the link to all of them....* 
 

KR, I just noticed this post. Thanks for the links. I'll definitely check them out.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by DarkAngel _
*Jude
 Where do you get your cables? Are you aware of services offered by Cable Co? * 
 

DarkAngel, the Acoustic Zens are coming straight from Acoustic Zen. My Taras are the first pieces of used audio gear I ever bought. And the rest I've purchased locally or direct from the manufacturers.


----------



## DarkAngel

You really should check Audiogon for used cables, biggest selection anywhere. You can buy those AZ cables for @30% discount if you watch there regularly for a couple weeks, as they do appear there from time to time. Many cables at 50% or more discount.

 If you want to compare several cables, Cable Co is the place to go. They have huge selection, charge 5-10% of cost to listen to which can be applied to any purchase there, so if you eventually
 buy something there service is free. Also sell many accessories,
 racks etc. Provide nice discount to regular customers (ask for one)

http://gonmain.iserver.net/cgi-bin/fs.pl?cablintr 

http://www.fatwyre.com/products.html 

 BTW it will be hard to remove those AZ cables from your system once you hear them, he,he,he

 Also check out this special Cable Co is having on audiophile grade wall outlets:


----------



## morphsci

I have to agree with Dark Angel about buying cables off of Audiogon. I bought both my pairs of truthlinks there and the total cost was less than buying one pair off of the harmonic tech site. Granted you lose the auditioning ability, but I felt I could easily sell them to someone else for what I paid if I didn't like them. I will probably spring for a set of matrix references after the holidays to compare with the truthlinks. Everyone says that the matrixs will kick the truthlinks butt. However, I am a born sceptic so I have to hear it for myself. I may take Dark Angels suggestion and use the cable co. for an audition. Thanks Dark Angel I had forgotten all about them


----------



## DarkAngel

Here is add posted 10/7 at Audiogon for used AZ interconnects

http://gonmain.iserver.net/cgi-bin/c...877&class&3&4&

 Silver Ref $525 1 meter RCA ($900 retail)
 Matrix $350 1 meter RCA ($500 retail)

 Dam, buy these now before thay are gone Jude!


----------



## jude

DarkAngel,

 Thanks for the tip. If I find the interconnects of a good fit and improvement in my rig, I'll likely buy these new ones direct from Acoustic Zen. They've spent a lot of time on the telephone and e-mail with me, and I very much appreciate that.


----------



## carlo

jude,

 have you considered the tara labs air 3 as a replacement to the reference generations? the ref g2's are highly colored to smooth out upstream components, while the air 3 is a lot closer to neutrality while providing better detail and pace. it'll give you a taste of what tara offers with their big boys.

 as for the bpt powercords, i personally think they're barely mediocre... you shouldn't have a hard time beating them. i find them to be glassy in the mid treble with a touch of leaness in the mid bass. to my ears, it's a very unbalanced presentation. the bp-4 isolator is another story though... nice product.

 some other power cords to consider:

 audience power chord: $300 retail - fantastic controll on the bottom end and highly musical. excellent power cord for amplification.

 tek-line pc5w: $250 retail - adds a sweetness to the sound with a touch of midrange bloom. more colored than the audience but very pleasing to listen to. 

 tek-line pc12w: $450 retail - very fast sound while retaining a bit of the sweetness but not the heavy coloration of the pc5w. a _little_ too much mid bass bloom to be considered neutral.

 synergistic master coupler: avail everywhere for <$200 used - lots of perceived extension at both frequency extremes but a major suckout with everything in between. decent source power cord, where it's deficiencies aren't as aparent as with other components.

 also stongly consider diy, i've found a few simple receipes to be worth much more than the effort of construction.

 best,

 carlo


----------



## DanG

Hi Carlo and welcome to Head-Fi! Glad to see that Audio Asylum isn't enough for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might you be able to comment on the BPT power isolation units vs. the PS Audio PowerPlant series, especially the P300 with MultiWave?


----------



## jude

carlo,

 Glad to see you here, man. Thanks for the product recommendations. Yeah, I intend on trying/reviewing several cables from several manufacturers, so your suggestions are very much appreciated.

 Please continue to visit and post here at Head-Fi regularly, carlo.

 -- Jude --


----------



## MacDEF

He is talking about *POWERCORDS*, right???


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by MacDEF _
*He is talking about POWERCORDS, right??? * 
 

MacDEF,

 Yes he is. I didn't think they would, but they do make a difference.


----------



## carlo

jude and dan, thanks for the warm welcome. 

 jude:

 i see you've been the brunt of some (good natured) ribbing here with your penchant of tweaks. i'm not nearly the prescence here that you seem to be, but rest assured i'll be chiming in with products we have mutual experience with. incidentally, have you and i chatted on aa's chat room? i'm wondering if that was the same jude...

 dan:

 moderator huh? impressive indeed. unfortunately i wasn't one of the guys who reviewed the ps300 multiwave when it was in, but just about every guy who did fell in love with the unit. i've only heard it in the context of other people's systems, so i don't really feel qualified to make any judgements on it.

 as for the bp-4, the major things i noticed was increased detail and macrodynamics (basically increased PRaT) at the expense of soundstage width. unfortunately, i can't really go into detail because of the magazine (my product review is slated for the next issue), however, if you can wait i'm free to talk about it once that issue goes into the archives. just shoot me an email in a couple of months if you're still considering the bp-4.

 best,

 carlo


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by carlo _
*as for the bpt powercords, i personally think they're barely mediocre... you shouldn't have a hard time beating them. i find them to be glassy in the mid treble with a touch of leaness in the mid bass. to my ears, it's a very unbalanced presentation. the bp-4 isolator is another story though... nice product.* 
 

carlo,

 What'd you have the BPT powercord plugged into? I'm not experiencing the glassy mid-treble or mid-bass leanness. The primary effect I've heard with the BPT C-7 (but only over an inexpensive Quail hospital-grade cord) is enhanced treble detail. This was very surprising for me, as it's not a signal-carrying cord.

 Were you using the BPT cord with a high-current component? Mine is coming out of the butt end of a headphone amplifier (HeadRoom Max), which probably has a very mild power draw.


----------



## carlo

Quote:


 I'm not experiencing the glassy mid-treble or mid-bass leanness. The primary effect I've heard with the BPT C-7 (but only over an inexpensive Quail hospital-grade cord) is enhanced treble detail. This was very surprising for me, as it's not a signal-carrying cord 
 

Jude,

 in my system that treble detail sounded like a <b>heavy</b> coloration. i had two c-10's and one c-7 in, and the were plugged into the cj sonographe sa250, anthem pre1l, and ah njoe tjoeb 400 (respectively). i listened to the cables completely wired through the system, and then with each component individually (and my reference cords on the rest of the components). our systems are rather different, so the sound qualities i heard could easily be contributed to that. for the record i didn't like the c-10 any more than the c-7.

 MacDEF,

 the theories behind powercord technology is definitely voodoo-like. as someone with a minor physics background the claims of design meant nothing to me, however the difference they made are not subtle. psychoacoustics? possibly, but we have to trust our ears. if possible, why not make a simple cord based on doc b's or chris venhaus' design and try it out? it's the only way to really know if the cost of cable upgrades are worth it.

 best,

 carlo


----------



## jude

carlo,

 I'm definitely looking forward to trying some of these other higher-end cables now more than ever. I agree with you that the changes aren't necessarily subtle. Like you, I'm at a loss to explain it, and I found it surprising as heck. But there it is.

 Thanks again for the recommendations.


----------



## MacDEF

Carlo: I also have a decent physics background, which is why I'm a bit skeptical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I do believe in using good I/Cs, so I'm not a complete non-believer.

  Quote:


 if possible, why not make a simple cord based on doc b's or chris venhaus' design and try it out? it's the only way to really know if the cost of cable upgrades are worth it. 
 

I've been thinking about getting into some DIY, and this looks like it might be a good place to start. Where can I find these two design plans?

 Thanks!


----------



## carlo

MacDEF,

 i hope it isn't blasphemy to link to AA, but here you go:

 bob crump's design:
http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/cab...ages/7885.html

 chris venhaus' design:
http://www.geocities.com/venhaus1/diymains.html

 doc b.'s design:
http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/tub...ages/1739.html

 also there's the "asylum cord" at kevin p's website, using bob crump's design and has his approval with construction methodology:
http://www.diycable.com/powerproducts.htm

 if you've got the time cruise the archives at AudioAsylum(.com)'s cable forum... lots of different designs have been discussed there.

 good luck, i'm interested to know what you hear when you do the projects.

 carlo


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by carlo _
*....i hope it isn't blasphemy to link to AA, but here you go:....* 
 

That's not an issue here at all, man. We link to other forums all the time.

 Thanks for the links, by the way.


----------



## carlo

jude,

 not a problem at all. i assume you'll be posting about the cables that come your way during the auditioning process... good luck, i look forward to reading about them.

 best,

 carlo


----------



## Vka

Hey Jude, 
 I have heard from audioasylum that there is big difference between gen2s and the Air1s interconnect. Anyhow, maybe you should try them and see if you like them. To me, they are extremely transparent and very neutral. At first I didn't like them because I was use to coloration. But now I am appreciating them more and more. Of course they retail at $795 so I don't know if that is out of your range.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by carlo _
*...i assume you'll be posting about the cables that come your way during the auditioning process...B] *
*


carlo,

 Absolutely. I really want to see more exposure of products we don't discuss often -- or haven't yet used -- on Head-Fi. Higher end interconnects and powercords (especially the power cords) are a relatively new hot topic in the community. Power and tweak stuff too.

 The Acoustic Zens should be arriving next week some time, so I'm pretty excited to start.

 So, Carlo, I see some nice cables in your profile....can you comment on some of them (and others you may have auditioned in the process)?*


----------



## carlo

Quote:


 _jude said:_ cables in your profile....can you comment on some of them (and others you may have auditioned in the process)? 
 

sure, but that'd be one hell of a long list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's a little synopsis of the interconnects that i've spent at least a full month (most of them much longer than that) with them wired throughout the system. of course, keep in mind that it was in the context of my system and that they're just opinions.

 dh labs bl-1 - one of the most disapointing cables i've ever tried. not exactly bright, but treble controll isn't neutral. heavy smearing on upper midrange and mid bass... but it's also cheap and easily available.

 kimber pbj w/ wbt0147 - doesn't draw any real attention to itself, but doesn't wow either... requires decent components since it's not going to mush over the sound too much, and any claims of siblance or etched highs are probably due to ultraplate (stock) termination or associated equipment. closer to a lean sound than a balanced one. 

 audioquest ruby - now discontinued, but this was my first "real" cable. a lot like the tara ref g2 but a lot more rolled off on top. not a bad cable for a cheap cd player.

 kimber hero - full bodied cable (compared to pbj) that once again doesn't draw a heck of a lot of attention to itself, in the typical kimber fassion. in my experience, one of the benchmarks in it's price range (although i personally still prefer the pbj-0147).

 tara reference generation 2 - i used this cable faithfully a few years ago when i first got serious with the hobby... smooth and unoffensive. after further auditioning, i realised it smeared image focus and upper frequency detail. like the ruby, it'll help mask what a bad cd player's doing.

 nordost blue heaven - if you like an in your face sound with globs of psuedo detail these are the cables for you. to my ears, it made everything sound too "cd and solid state"-like if you know what i mean.

 dh labs air matrix - good bottom end controll, upper frequencies sound relaxed without any sense of rolling off. vocals have a nice tone. soundstage collapsed a bit in my system, but nothing major.

 tara labs air 3 - big things this cable gets right are soundstage and detail, with a slight touch of bloom on vocals. upper and lower frequency controll not stellar, but it isn't a slouch either. 

 nordost red dawn (new version)- a lot better across the frequency range than the blue heaven, but not my cup of tea. i've heard other systems that sing with it though. 

 audioquest emerald 2 - okay detail, okay soundstage, slight smearing. about the only audioquest cable i've ever really liked.

 tara labs master generation - while it may not have the huge soundstage the air series does, it also disappears to the point where analyzation becomes arbitrary. no real discernable weaknesses, except that it really doesn't mask any deficiencies of source components. i've wondered at times if i'm losing detail because they're so smooth and relaxed, but over time i've understood that it really just doesn't favor any part of the frequency range. excellent PRaT.

 tara labs air 1 - the master generation with a wider and deeper soundstage. bass may not be as tight though, but doesn't offend. requires top-notch equipment due to it's unassuming nature... is it worth the cost increase from the air 3? i personally don't think so.

 audience au24 - megabuck cable that excells with PRaT and detail, but had a slightly electronic feel to the sound. possible that my electronics weren't up to the task.

 hope this helps a bit... there's been quite a few cables that have passed thorugh here on little one or two week auditions, but the memories of their sound have faded away. i'm also sure i'm forgetting a couple, but oh well. obviously though, i didn't think enough of them to keep 'em. there's a couple of companies i'd like to try if i ever get around to it (top of that list is homegrown audio as well as jon risch's belden diy), but i'm more than satisfied with the cabling i have now.

 tara labs has been my reference for a long time now... to my ears they're the best cables in my price range. for what it's worth.

 sorry for the incredibly long post,

 carlo


----------



## DanG

Thanks very much for that summary, Carlo. Have you ever compared the same set of cables but with XLR vs. RCA? If so, did you find that the general characteristics of the cable were carried across? I'm planning a source upgrade soon and I'd like to know whether having balanced outputs is very important (I know, whole new can of worms)... but aside from that, if (and when) I get an amp that has balanced inputs, I'd like to know if the differences between RCA-terminated cables apply to their XLR brothers.

 By the way, if anyone thinks the newer amp will be a Max, it's not! But in any case, this amp upgrade will be coming a lot later than my source upgrade.


----------



## carlo

dan, 

 everything i've ever owned has been single ended, sorry. unless you're running super long runs or have major rfi problems though you shouldn't have a problem... i read somewhere that if the circuitry isn't top notch there isn't a point of going balanced anyway (something about most products not being fully balanced and therefore adding extra circuitry in the signal path to convert voltages). i forget where that was though, and once again i have no experience. you may want to hit up aa's cable asylum, i'm sure jon risch, bob crump, or another cable guru has an answer.

 good luck,

 carlo


----------



## jude

carlo,

 Fantastic, man! Thanks for that excellent summary. I'm going to have to look seriously at the higher end Taras, eh?

 I'm currently using the RSC Reference Gen 2's, and I've been very happy with them.

 As I've mentioned before, I listen to headphones between four and ten hours per day, and so the smoothness of the RSC Reference Gen 2's may contribute to my rig's generally complete lack of fatigue. What I'm hoping some of the higher end cables offer is somehow to provide more detail without any heightened fatigue.

 Again, thanks for the summary.


----------



## jude

As some of you may have read, I'm interested in comparing some top-notch cables to my current cables to see what kind of a sonic upgrade can be had in the sub-$1000 range of cables. I'm trying to focus on cable products we haven't read much about within our community, and I think I have my final list of candidates:
 Acoustic Zen Silver Reference interconnects
 Acoustic Zen Matrix Reference interconnects
 Acoustic Zen Tsunami powercord
 Cardas Neutral Reference interconnects
 Cardas Twinlink powercord
 Tara Labs RSC Air 1 interconnects
 Tara Labs RSC Air 2 interconnects
 Tara Labs RSC Air powercord
I don't imagine I can cover much more than this over the next few months without rushing, and I think these represent a good grouping of top-notch cables with sterling reputations in the under-$1000 price range.

 Instead of trying to compare each cable to every other cable, I'll use my current rig as the control that I compare everything else to, and then conclusions can be drawn from that. There will likely be three reviews, grouped by manufacturer versus my current rig cabling.

 Since the BPT C-7 is my first real powercord step-up, I will be sure to include that as a part of my stock setup along with the Quail.

 Should definitely be interesting. Should definitely be fun.

 Later on this weekend (maybe even later tonight), I'll post a summary of these cables based on manufacturer information.


----------



## dhwilkin

jude, I know you've got a full list already, but any chance on auditioning some Siltech interconnects? I've read mostly good comments on them over at AA...


----------



## DarkAngel

Well you can save some time by tossing the Cardas twinlink AC cord, as it will be easily surpassed by AZ tsunami AC cord IMO.......


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by DarkAngel _
*Well you can save some time by tossing the Cardas twinlink AC cord, as it will be easily surpassed by AZ tsunami AC cord IMO.......* 
 

It _is_ at a wholly different price point though. So I have some serious interest in testing the price spectrum to see how a mildly priced powercord from a very reputable brand name (Cardas) does in my rig; and then see how a significantly more expensive powercord (Acoustic Zen Tsunami) and a _far_ more expensive powercord (Tara RSC Air) perform in that same rig. I thought it made for an interesting choice and variety.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by dhwilkin _
*jude, I know you've got a full list already, but any chance on auditioning some Siltech interconnects? I've read mostly good comments on them over at AA... * 
 

Truth be told, these weren't on my list, but let me read up more on them too (on their web site, on online audio mags, and on Audio Asylum). Thanks for the suggestion, dhwilkin!


----------



## MooGoesTheCow

hehe, while you're taking requests, I'd be interested in knowing how the JPS Superconductor (either FX or 2) performs compared to the distinguished group you already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also the Mapleshade Clearview Double Helix II and anything by Silver Audio. 

 Alright alright I'm greedy.

 Here are some links:
silver audio
Mapleshade 
JPS Labs

 BTW, I am very interested in auditioning a group of cables at once like you are; however I'm curious as to whether the companies charge you (when ordering direct) when you are auditioning. It makes me nervous to think I have several thousand dollars worth of stuff I can't afford on a credit card (not to mention my limit doesn't go that high!) and then having to worry about being credited upon returning the cables I don't want. It would be much more to my liking if they companies would maybe hold onto your credit card number, yet not charge you until you make a decision.

 I think it would be awesome if we could have a number of headfizers audition the same cords at the same time, so we would have several different views to compare/contrast with one another. Don't know how hard it would be to coordinate this, but maybe some of the manufacturers would be interested in something like this and loan us sample cables


----------



## dhwilkin

Now that's a good idea, Moo. What do you think, jude, maybe another possibility in terms of sponsor ideas?


----------



## jude

Quote:


 *I think it would be awesome if we could have a number of headfizers audition the same cords at the same time, so we would have several different views to compare/contrast with one another. Don't know how hard it would be to coordinate this, but maybe some of the manufacturers would be interested in something like this and loan us sample cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 

Arrangements with dealers/manufacturers vary, but what you're proposing is tough, because somewhere along the line someone would have to be liable for all that expensive stuff that would be sent around. As attractive as a sort of manufacturer-supported lending library sounds in concept, it's a tough wish to fulfill in reality, largely because of the liability issues.

 My best suggestion for anyone seriously shopping new cables -- and who wants to audition several different kinds at once in the process -- is to contact a dealer (like The Cable Company or a local dealer) and discuss how this could best be done.


----------



## Ross

Jude,

 I will be interested in your comments on the Cardas Neutral Reference. I had a couple of pairs a while ago, and found them not to my taste - slightly thin sounding, a slight loss of deep bass and a "white" colouration to the sound. However, it took a few months for these characteristics to emerge and be identified (as it often does for cables).

 Ross


----------



## Vertigo-1

Moo hit on the cables I've been personally eyeing, those Mapleshade Clearview Double Helixes. Other than that, I'd really love to get a pair of Musical Fidelity Nu Vista Silver interconns, but it seems those are discontinued now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anybody give me a suggestion for a transparent cable? You know something isn't right when a megabuck CDP sounds almost exactly the same as a low budget CDP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those Air1s look intriguing, but I'm a little hesitant about hitting that pricetag for my first (serious) interconnect buy. But at the same time, I think my CDP warrants cables up there now, so maybe I have no choice.


----------



## bootman

Quote:


 I'd really love to get a pair of Musical Fidelity Nu Vista Silver interconns 
 


 Vertigo, you mean these?





 There is an ebay auction going on now.

 Good luck!


----------



## KR...

Well, I hope that Jude does get around to trying the MITs 330-Shotguns at one point. I would like to see how they compare to those other cables.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*Well, I hope that Jude does get around to trying the MITs 330-Shotguns at one point. I would like to see how they compare to those other cables. * 
 

KR,

 I don't think those are widely available anymore, are they? That'd make it a bit difficult. Is there an equivalent model still being sold? If so, I could probably get my hands around some.


----------



## KR...

Quote:


 I don't think those are widely available anymore, are they? That'd make it a bit difficult. Is there an equivalent model still being sold? If so, I could probably get my hands around some. 
 


 The ones that I have are the MIT MI-330 CVTerminator Series Two , which MIT does not make anymore. They have been replace by the MIT MI-330 Shotgun. These are the same as my cables, expect they have a different color scheme and you can now choose 3 different impedance depending on what kind of amp you want to use with them. 

 These are the top of the line of the MIT High-End Series Interfaces.

http://www.mitcables.com/pages/produ...e_SHOTGUN.html


 There is a MIT Reference Series Interfaces after that, but those cost many times more than the cables you are looking at now, while the MIT MI-330 Shotgun retails for about $699.


----------



## jude

Thanks again, KR. I'll do some searching for other reviews (on online magazines and on AA) to see if I can gather at least some background info on these cables.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*The ones that I have are the MIT MI-330 CVTerminator Series Two , which MIT does not make anymore. They have been replace by the MIT MI-330 Shotgun. These are the same as my cables, expect they have a different color scheme and you can now choose 3 different impedance depending on what kind of amp you want to use with them. 

 These are the top of the line of the MIT High-End Series Interfaces.

http://www.mitcables.com/pages/produ...e_SHOTGUN.html


 There is a MIT Reference Series Interfaces after that, but those cost many times more than the cables you are looking at now, while the MIT MI-330 Shotgun retails for about $699. * 
 

Some searching around about these was very interesting, KR. The opinions on these cables are _very_ mixed -- far more mixed than any of the cables I'm currently looking at. There seems to be a clear love-hate relationship with these MIT cables, with little in between (at least based on my first searches). I'll have to do more digging -- could be interesting to give these a run at some point.

 One viewpoint I've seen repeated is that MIT cables were maybe at one time much more competitive in the cable market, but may have a hard time keeping up with some of the latest offerings. There is certainly a very mixed bunch of opinions on the network boxes.

 Very interesting.


----------



## KR...

Here are some reviews :

 This one review, the person doing the review compared the same cables that I have with the newer ones which Stereophile gave such high praise to, as well as speaker cables :

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/mit_cables.htm


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*Here are some reviews :

 This one review, the person doing the review compared the same cables that I have with the newer ones which Stereophile gave such high praise to, as well as speaker cables :

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/mit_cables.htm * 
 

Yeah, I saw that one. It's from two years ago. I'm going to try to find some newer consumer/professional opinions on those cables.

 I'm certainly interested given the _widely_ varying opinions I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Vertigo-1

man bootman, those are da ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except I think that's a wee bit too long for a headphone system.


----------



## bootman

Quote:


 man bootman, those are da ones. Except I think that's a wee bit too long for a headphone system. 
 

lol

 Yeah, 10 _meters_ is a tad long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but with some quality RCA connectors you could make smaller ones and sell them for a profit!


----------



## Serow

I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------

